# how many species are there



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

seems like theres alot of em


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Over 60 species. New ones being discovered.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam really


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

new ones being discovered or are there new ones just a new mix breed


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

there's alot and some havent even been discovered yet i think


----------

